# Windows XP NTFS.sys nicht ansprechbar



## mudderbaimer (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo

Kleines oder sogar ziemlich großes Problem, habe grad nen Rechner hier zuhause stehen mit ner kaputten Festplatte. Wenn ich den Rechner starte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

windows xp ntfs.sys - adress f9951411 base at f98e3000, datestamp 3b7dc5d0

So ich kann machen was ich will, das Ding als Slave jumpern oder mit ner alten 98er CD starten die Fehlermeldung kommt immer wenn ich auf die Festplatte zugreifen will kommt dieser Fehler! Any idea??

thx schon mal im vorraus

Mudderbaimer


----------



## sam (15. Dezember 2002)

als slave jumpern und unter windows z.b. mit Ontrack Easy Recovery drauf zugreifen.

wenn das nicht geht, erstellen Easy Recovery oder ähnliche Programme auch eine Startdiskette für den Zugriff vor dem booten...


----------



## wache (21. Dezember 2003)

*ntfs.sys*

Hallo,
Ich habe seit gestern Abend haargenau das gleiche Problem. Ich war gerade im Internet und plötzlich, patsch, war der Rechner aus. Seitdem will er nicht mehr. Er bootet noch exact bis zum WindowsXP-Fenster (das wo der grüne Balken läuft) und schaltet dann wieder ab. Wenn ich versuche über die CD zu starten bekomme ich den gleichen Hinweis:

Stop: 0x00000024 (0x001902F8,0xF89B9704,0xF89B9404,0xF81c7411)
ntfs.sys-adress F81c7411 base at F8159000 DateStamp 367dc5d0

Wenn du das Problem schon gelöst hast, melde dich bitte bei mir:
M.Reichenbach@gmx.de
Sollte ich weiterkommen sage ich dir auch Bescheid. Übrigens hatte ich das Problem schon einmal vor gut einem Jahr. Hab den Compi dann zur Reperatur gebracht. Damals war  dann angeblich das Motherboard defekt. Der Rechner lief dann auch wieder, aber alle meine Daten auf beiden Platten waren futsch! Angeblich waren keine drauf. Ich hatte Gottseidank (fast) alles auf CD gesichert.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Versuch mal mit KNOPPIX zu starten! Das werde ich jetzt auch versuchen. Letztes Mal hats funktioniert.
Viel Glück!


----------



## dfd1 (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Festplatten-Profi, aber so wie ich das intepretiere sieht es aus, als sei ein Sektor auf der HD futsch. Und ausgerechnet dieser Sektor wird für das booten benötigt...


----------



## The-God (6. März 2004)

Ha...Genau das gleich hatte ich auch mudderbainer ich hab die Festplatte ausgebaut und ne neue eingebaut jetzt will ich aber noch auf die alte zugreife über Windows XP weil da noch einige wichtige Daten drauf sind. Ich hab schon alles versucht alle möglichen Jumper Einstellungen aber sobald ich die Festplatte mit dem Fehler drin hab bootet der Rechner gar nicht.

Gruß


----------



## server (6. März 2004)

Versucht doch mal die Festplatte an einen anderen Rechner anzustecken, dann seht ihr, ob es die Platte oder das Mainboard ist. Wenn es das Mainboard ist, würde ich mal mit eine KNOPPIX Cd ein BIOS Update versuchen, falls es nichts hilft, den BIOS Speicher tauschen. Wenns die Festplatte ist eine neue kaufen *g*


----------



## The-God (6. März 2004)

Also es ist definitv die Platte hab momentan eine andere drin die läuft ohne Probleme hatte bist jetzt auch noch keinen einzigen Bluescreen *gg*

Gruß


----------



## BigHope (1. April 2004)

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit meiner 3 Wochen alten aber nagelneuen S-ATA Platte...WinXP startet nur bis zum grünen Balken dann Neustart.
Hat jetzt schon irgendwer raus ob man die Platte retten(Ontrack Tools) kann bzw. die Daten? Oder ist die Platte definitiv defekt und die Daten futsch?


----------



## matzseesi (2. April 2004)

*hmm*

Habe sowas schon mal gelesen damals haben die Bios Default Einstellungen des Mainboards geholfen =>

Einfach bei einem Neustart entf Drücken und dann Load Default  Settings oder ähnlich bestätigen!

Du kannst auch noch nachschauen ob es für deine Festplatte diverse Hilfetools gibt wie z.b DFT für alle IBM (Hitachi) Platten bzw das wohl bekannteste Scandisk! Wenn zb ein Cluster im A. ist dann kannst mit Scandisk den defekten Cluster markieren lassen und Windows lässt die FInger davon.
Dazu musst du nur einen intensiv Test durchführen.

Ansonsten hilft eh nur mehr eine Neuinstallation.
Microsoft hat mal gesagt dass NTFS nicht fragmentiert und deshalb ist auch kein Defrag notwendig => stimmt nicht macht jedes Monat einen Defrag und es ersparen euch auf Lange Sicht hin auch viele Bluescreens erspart.

Grüße Posseidon


----------



## matzseesi (2. April 2004)

*microsoft sagt*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;252192

bzw.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;228888 

Hab folgendes schon auf einem anderen Board gesehen:

Der Trick mit den Startdisks und dem ntfs Dateisystem nicht mehr zu laden hat funktioniert!
chkdsk /p auf allen Laufwerken und alles war wieder in Ordnung
Und ich habe keine Daten verloren. 

Grüße Posseidon


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Gibt es also doch noch eine Chance an die Daten meiner anderen Festplatte zu kommen ? Wie hast du das mit chkdsk /p gemacht haste mti einer Bootdiskette gestartet und dann den Befehl eingegeben ?

Gruß


----------



## matzseesi (2. April 2004)

*hmm*

so wirds wahrscheinlich gehn!
Wobei chdsk halt das scandisk derivat in windows2000 ist dh dass muss halt auch auf der Diskette drauf sein!

grüße Posseidon


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Ich werds nachher mal versuchen weißt du wo man Startdisketten speziell in diesem Fall jetzt für Windows 2000 runterladen kann ? Ich hab mal ne Seite gefunden aber ich kann sie nicht mehr wiederfinden.

Gruß


----------



## matzseesi (2. April 2004)

*hier*

Probier mal diese Seite. Hier bekommst du DOS Startdisketten!

http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## The-God (4. April 2004)

Ich habs doch anders gemacht ich hab mit Mandrake Move ( Linux  auf CD ) gebootet und in Mandrake konnte ich auf die Festplatte ohne Probleme zugreifen ich konnte sogar auch eine CD brennen aber mit ner 2. CD gehts irgendwie nicht mehr da gibts immer ne Fehlermeldung. Ich hab danach noch ne 2. Festplatte mit angeschlossen und wieder mit Mandrake Move gebootet ich konnte auch auf beide zugrei´fen nun mein Problem kann man nicht die Daten auf der anderen Festplatte sichern weil jedesmal wenn ich was von der kaputten Festplatte auf die neue schieben will kommt ne Fehlermeldung.

Gruß


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. April 2004)

> nun mein Problem kann man nicht die Daten auf der anderen Festplatte sichern weil jedesmal wenn ich was von der kaputten Festplatte auf die neue schieben will kommt ne Fehlermeldung.


Das liegt warscheinlich daran, daß die neue Platte mit NTFS formatiert wurd und darauf kannst du mit Linux nicht schreiben, jedenfalls standardmäßig und ich weiß auch nicht ob das zu empfehlen wäre.

Gruß Homer


----------



## The-God (4. April 2004)

Schade weißt du vielleicht woran das liegen könnte das das beim 1. mal brennen mit diesem integrierten Brennprogramm von Linux geklappt hat und danach nicht mehr ?

Gruß


----------



## matzseesi (4. April 2004)

*hmm*

Formatier die neue Platte mal mit Fat32 dann solltest du die Dateien ohne Probleme rüberspielen können und später auch wieder mit XP oder WIn2000 lesen können


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. April 2004)

> Schade weißt du vielleicht woran das liegen könnte das das beim 1. mal brennen mit diesem integrierten Brennprogramm von Linux geklappt hat und danach nicht mehr ?


*hm* was passiert denn beim 2. Mal? Fehlermeldung? oder ähnliches?

Gruß Homer


----------



## BigHope (6. April 2004)

Also nochmal zu meinem Problem:

Ich hatte ne *S-ATA* Platte mit WinXP drauf angeschlossen als das oben genannte ntfs.sys Problem kam...

Jetzt hab ich ne alte IDE Festplatte mit XP im NTFS File System neu aufgesetzt aber sobald ich meine S-ATA auch noch dranhänge bootet der Rechner nimmer.

Hab auch schon diverse Boot Disks erstellt aber ich schaffs net ne Boot Disk mit der unter DOS funktinierenden CHKDSK.exe und gleichzeitig nem S-ATA Treiber zu erstellen, d.h meine S-ATA wird sonst net erkannt....

Kann mir jemand ne genaue Anleitung oder Link für ne Boot Disk geben, mit der ich CHKDSK.exe auf meiner S-ATA Platte unter DOS ausführen kann....

Ich könnte auch W2k oder XP mit Fat32 aufsetzen, dann mir nen S-ATA Treiber besorgen und auf meine S-ATA Platte mit dem NTFS File System zugreifen oder?


----------



## The-God (8. April 2004)

Ich hab vorhin mal Partition Magic installiert da gibts ja so Notfall Startdiskette mit denen könnte ich eventuell ja die Platte wieder zum laufen kriegen. Wenn es geklappt habe werde ich hier mal posten.

Gruß


----------



## The-God (8. April 2004)

Also ich habs so gemacht ich hab mit Mandrake Move gebootet hatte aber nur die defekte Platte angeschlossen und konnte unter Mandrake auf alle meine Daten zugreifen und hab alles mit dem internen Brennprogramm von Mandrake gesichert. Dann hab ich mir Partition Magic besorgt und diese Notstartdisketten erstellt dann den Rechner mithilfe der Disketten gebootet und die Festplatte komplett formatiert. Diese Notfalldisketten sind echt nicht schlecht weil man da genau die gleiche Benutzeroberfläche hat wie bei Partition Magic unter Windows XP. Man kann einfach alles machen ... jeder sollte diese Disketten zur Sicherheit haben 

Gruß


----------

